# NFL playoffs - Any Bars showing?



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone know any Bars showing the NFL playoffs? Particularly the sunday night game? Chicago vs. Seattle?

Just looking for a bar with TV with Foxsports ...

I'm flying out the next day, so don't want to host anything and have to clean up  ... lazy


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

googled this, and came back to my own thread


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Found one.... Ok... I've never been there, so I have no idea if it's a legit sports bar or one of the many places you wouldn't want to take your wife to...

But I called them and they said definitely showing the games tomorrow night. NFL playoffs.

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/features/2920-where-to-watch-football-in-dubai

2nd one... Boston Bar


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BostonKong said:


> Found one.... Ok... I've never been there, so I have no idea if it's a legit sports bar or one of the many places you wouldn't want to take your wife to...
> 
> But I called them and they said definitely showing the games tomorrow night. NFL playoffs.
> 
> ...


Boston bar isn't really a sports bar, they show English Premiership on the big screens but most of the time some fat b*stard DJ tortures your ears to the point of bleeding by playing god awful, vocoded, sh!tty pop RnB at volumes you'd struggle to hear a jet taking off over. It's Guantanamo with draught Guiness basically.

There are a fair amount of working girls, it's not rammed with them though and they won't approach you. It's actually a decent pub early evening, before DJ Salad Dodger starts his shift.

PS, in my experience trying to find a bar showing a specific game, they'll tell you any old crap over the phone before hand.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

darn...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've found Fibber Magee's (SZR), Goodfellas (Bur Dubai) and Byblos (Tecom) about the best when it comes to games that aren't just the main Premiership games of the day.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh... if you find a place, I shall come out to watch.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

As would I ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just on nfl checking out stuff... So sad that I am missing todays/tonights games. I feel like I want to put up a great big antenna and hold it way high to see if maybe I can catch the game  If you find something in the next few hours... Text me


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You don't care about the game, you just care about your fantasy football league


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No I really do... Fantasy is over - 1 out of ten on the public league.... :clap2: 'bow' 

I called my friend on yahoo last night to listen to the game... How pitiful is that???


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol and he/she thought you missed him/her


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dos anyone else have those magical channels that Mr Kong has ??????????

I might forgo the yahoo'ing and do the 3 and a half hours of driving back and forth to go watch the games at work.  On an off day....


----------



## dubaivince (Jan 22, 2011)

ANYTHING tonight? come on... midnight and 3am?  

stuck in bur dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My neighbor let me hijack their internet. 49.99$ later and I am watching nfl live


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Party at Jynxys!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It only works with the computer in my bedroom, literally pushed against the wall. I have moved my bed so it is against the wall so i can lay here.... If someone has a really long cable to get it from the computer to the tv in the living room??? I will work on it for next week. Next week, I think if I figure it out, will put up a threa and super bowl sunday I will host as will have a few days to figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

depends on the computer and the type of cable you need/mean. I might have it but also need to know the length required.


----------



## dubaivince (Jan 22, 2011)

SURELY we can watch the super bowl, the world most watched television event here, right?!

or are we outta luck with that, too?!?!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It may be the most watched game in the usa... but this isnt the usa and they will be quick to tell you that. And then whenever you ask about anything american, you will get the "why do people move to another country and think it will be like their home country" .... Meanwhile, everyone here has all the british and indian stuff they could want, still ask for stuff from their home country, and will not hear that. 

No, you can not watch the nfl games anywhere. If you are in kuwait the bars there play them. 

I am going to host a party, will post a thread next week. The hardcore people can hang all night, or people can just show up at 3am or whatever. I dont work on sunday or mondays so will be up for this!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Woot woot!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

What she said ... word!



Jynxgirl said:


> It may be the most watched game in the usa... but this isnt the usa and they will be quick to tell you that. And then whenever you ask about anything american, you will get the "why do people move to another country and think it will be like their home country" .... Meanwhile, everyone here has all the british and indian stuff they could want, still ask for stuff from their home country, and will not hear that.
> 
> No, you can not watch the nfl games anywhere. If you are in kuwait the bars there play them.
> 
> I am going to host a party, will post a thread next week. The hardcore people can hang all night, or people can just show up at 3am or whatever. I dont work on sunday or mondays so will be up for this!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It may be the most watched game in the usa... but this isnt the usa and they will be quick to tell you that. And then whenever you ask about anything american, you will get the "why do people move to another country and think it will be like their home country" .... Meanwhile, everyone here has all the british and indian stuff they could want, still ask for stuff from their home country, and will not hear that.
> 
> No, you can not watch the nfl games anywhere. If you are in kuwait the bars there play them.
> 
> I am going to host a party, will post a thread next week. The hardcore people can hang all night, or people can just show up at 3am or whatever. I dont work on sunday or mondays so will be up for this!



Hey, I don't get ALL of the Indian stuff that I want....oh wait, maybe I do 

You need to teach me this game Jynxy, I woke up this morning and my FB was filled with status updates about offense and defense and the Jets getting hammered!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

the Jets' got shotgunned down ... hahahahahaha


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

The Bears are out. Super Bowl is only an anecdote now that Green Bay has won the NFC...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Even though I'm from the West Coast, I happen to like the Packers quite a bit ...

What's up Horatio?


----------

